# Drink! THE STUDENT PRINCE



## Henri

Hello,

I'm looking for a Full Score PDF of: Drink! THE STUDENT PRINCE by S. Romberg

Henri


----------



## Krummhorn

FYI ... Sigmund Romberg passed on in 1951 ... his music will not be in public domain (except for Canada) for at least another 20 or 30 years. Any free score that would be copied/shared in the manner you describe (PDF) would be in violation of copyright laws.

The 'drink' song of that operetta appears to be readily available on CD ... and there are paper back scores readily available for purchase [Google: The Student Prince Score].


----------



## CaseyJCostello

Krummhorn said:


> FYI ... Sigmund Romberg passed on in 1951 ... his music will not be in public domain (except for Canada) for at least another 20 or 30 years. Any free score that would be copied/shared in the manner you describe (PDF) would be in violation of copyright laws.
> 
> The 'drink' song of that operetta appears to be readily available on CD ... and there are paper back scores readily available for purchase [Google: The Student Prince Score].


I know this is quite an old post, but I just happened to come across it, and I wanted to let both the original person who began the thread and the person who responded that, as far as United States coyright law, for works published prior to 1978, the term of copyright is currently 95 years, and for works published prior to 1964, the 95 year term of copyright protection only applies to works that were renewed after each 28-year period. Thus, as of today, all published works in the United States originally published in 1924 or earlier are in the public domain, including Sigmund Romberg's entire score to "The Student Prince."

Works published in the United States between 1925 and 1963 the copyrights of which were renewed after each 28-year-period will maintain their copyright protection until 95 years have elapsed, and works published between 1964 and 1977 have a copyright term of 95 years without the need for them to be renewed; e. g., works published in 1925 will become public domain on January 1st, 2021, and so on (although some works published between 1925 and 1963 that were not renewed after 28 years would already be in the public domain). Only works published in 1978 and thereafter have a copyright term in the United States which is that of the author's life plus 70 years.

In short, suffice it to say that copyright laws in the United States are not straightforward, but the one thing that can be said definitively is that as of January 1st, 2020, all works originally published in 1924 and earlier are in the public domain in the United States, including Romberg's "The Student Prince," Rudolf Friml, Herbert Stothart, and Oscar Hammerstein II's operetta "Rose-Marie," and George Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue," among many other compositions, all of which which were published in 1924.


----------

